# Continental ExtremeContact?



## bills_zpam (Sep 22, 2011)

I probably should have posted here first, but...
I finally wore out one of the stock Pontenzas. I've bought at least five of them for various reasons, but after the last blowout, the local tire guy basically said that they're expensive and not very good, and I was inclined to agree with him. (I've bought at least five of those things for various reasons) He recommended the Continentals, and I just did it, since one of the drive wheels was pretty bald. We got some rain today, and it was nice that they actually worked instead of just spinning, but they don't seem to grip as well in the dry, and they feel a little softer in the corners. Since it seems like some other people here use them, I was just wondering how everyone else thought they were compared to the stock tires for regular use.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Stock tires were always over priced POSs. I almost went with Continentals but one of the local crew had them and didn't care for them for the reasons you stated and I think road noise. I've heard good things about the RE760s. I'm getting those put on tomorrow.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I have the Conti DWS (a related tire), and they are fine with the exception of the softer sidewalls.

I just got 20k on the ones I'm storing for winter, I think they got 5k left on them.


----------



## bills_zpam (Sep 22, 2011)

Good to know. I'll have to adjust to some of the curvier roads around here, I guess. I got it up to 120 today, and the car felt really smooth. And they work in the rain, and are a lot cheaper. It's all about tradeoffs.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The stock 17" OEM tires are no longer being produced. According to the information I was given, there have not been enough orders to warrant another production run. Good luck finding any in the pipeline (for anyone wanting them) 

I do have 3- 17" OEM tires in VERY good shape for sale if anyone is looking to buy some for racing, back-ups or whatever..... they are listed for sale in the FOR SALE section.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

The OEM 18's aren't the best and for the money one could do much better, but the only issuses I've had with my Potenza are suspension related to wear from sagging rear springs and roasting the rears off doing burn outs... even so the rears still lasted 24k miles....

Contentinal tires are another issue... or at least the OEM tires VW put on my son's GTI. From experence the ContiProContact tires are hit and miss for structal cord seperation and side wall cracking issues related to sprinted driving habits. When one tire's side wall cracked 2 years ago I looked into replacing it and found Tirerack doesn't even sell a road hazard policy for them. When I called to inquire why... I was told the manufactuer wasn't standing behind them. Yea, they are still on the market and TR still doesn't offer a road hazzard policy.


----------

